# ROCKSHOX Sid World Cup Federgabel 100mm 26", 1340g, Carbon, Dual Air, Blackbox



## htxlector24 (5. August 2019)

ROCKSHOX Sid World Cup Federgabel 100mm 26", 1340g, Carbon, Dual Air, Blackbox  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für ROCKSHOX Sid World Cup Federgabel 100mm 26", 1340g, Carbon, Dual Air, Blackbox bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




ROCKSHOX Sid World Cup Federgabel 100mm 26", 1340g, Carbonschaft und Carbongabelbrücke, Magnesium Tauchrohr, Dual Air, Blackbox Technology. Zustand: Gebraucht. wie auf Bildern ersichtlich, sold as is. Versand mit DHL Paket bis 5 kg.
Schaftlänge ca. 21cm.


----------

